# Blacklist and firewall



## tahakhamis (Dec 27, 2006)

Dear All
I have D-Link DFL-200 firewall and it works very fine
but i have an option called Content Filtering which allow to me to specify some forbidden web site such as www.sex.com but i need more more web sites like a bulk group of the most blacklisted web sites.
Do anyone have such a thing?
Thanks & BR


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Normally with most enterprise content filtering appliances you would sign up for a subscription. This subscription would entitle you to catagorized website updates. There are some filtering appliances that allow for word context. (i.e. if a website had any part of the work 'sex' in it's web address). 
From what I have read, of the description of the DFL-200, it does allow for keyword blocking. You should be able to block any web sites with the work 'sex' in it's address.


----------

